# Ne-PoLR vs Se PoLR vs Fi PoLR



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

How do they manifest in real life?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Fi PoLR... 

Lack of meaningful/intimate connections with people, due to a difficulty in understanding how to get close, what it entails to give/receive information to that end. Difficulty with understanding certain aspects of social interaction. Someone's likes/dislikes. A lack of understanding psychological boundaries.


----------



## Negativity Bias (Jan 27, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> Fi PoLR...
> 
> Lack of meaningful/intimate connections with people, due to a difficulty in understanding how to get close, what it entails to give/receive information to that end. Difficulty with understanding certain aspects of social interaction. Someone's likes/dislikes. A lack of understanding psychological boundaries.


To expand upon this as one who lives thru this more or less everyday, I tend to tell anyone off and get incredibly angry with anybody who shows even hints of Fi and tend to reject all my opinions/thoughts/ideas as unimportant if they aren't objectively broad sweeping or accepted in a "real world" way. To me, my life has no meaning and my decisions aren't important. I merely get to live life until something decides I can't, whether that be a supposed creator or just nature or my body giving out or unfortunate circumstances (accidents or murder). The idea that my opinions are even remotely relevant to this type of experience seems wrong to me. 

I have also described things as "arrogant and selfish" when talking about Fi or Fi related things, like a person deciding to take in a stray animal and raise it. I have described it as, and still view it as, stealing the animal away from it's environment for their own selfish goals. 

Tldr: I can't understand my self unless I judge it based on everyone and I am an especially unhealthy version of this.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Ne PoLR: A stubbornly methodical attitude that is unwilling to accept baseless possibilities outside their personal experience or that of others, and a feeling of incompetence and confusion when asked to brainstorm new ideas or be innovative on demand. They are also poor at seeing how people and situations may develop and evaluating the differences in likelihood and potential. 

Se PoLR: The inability to understand and work with power dynamics, an irritation with activities and pursuits that require actively asserting oneself. Sometimes it may manifest as conflict avoidance/diversion, or it may also become a disproportionate and immature use of force. These guys can often think conflict is unproductive because it inhibits open-mindedness to new ideas.

Fi PoLR: The inability to gauge the strength and importance of relationships, and a disdain for respecting differences and nuances in individual experiences, preferring instead to "keep it real, guys" (SLE) or work through new ideas unrestrained (ILE). They may also face a lot of difficulty in explaining why they like or dislike something, or even whether they like or dislike something, and may sometimes attack other people for liking/disliking things "unreasonably".


----------

